# Yahoo pool



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Does anyone here go into the Yahoo games room on pool?

I have recently discoverd it and now I am most throughly addicted its fab! 
*


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Does anyone here go into the Yahoo games room on pool?*
> 
> *I have recently discoverd it and now I am most throughly addicted its fab! *


 
Another addiction - oh dear!  I hope that does not mean we will not see you in the Forums as much!  
I made a big mistake with Yahoo - I thought I would investigate the Chatroom 
Never again!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Rosemary me too! 

 I have found myself going on Yahoo chat quite a bit... you get the odd weirdo but generally everyone is ok.  
 There is only one problem.. the amount of spyware hooked up to that site, terrible! 

 Try out Yahoo pool Rosemary it is fab! *


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

No, I shan't bother with the Chatrooms again.  There's a lot more fun and nice people here at our Forums!

I might try the Pool Room, one day though.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Would like to see you on there!

 I do try to keep away from them to but every now and then... *


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

*Yes, I know!  Every now and again - it's so easy to do. *


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 27, 2005)

I was addicted to this for a while.
Was never any good though. LOL.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2005)

Elyssandrel said:
			
		

> I was addicted to this for a while.
> Was never any good though. LOL.


 
*I don't think it really matters if you are good at it or not!  As long as you enjoyed yourself. *


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 27, 2005)

*I will have to have you a game sometime then Elyssandrel, see how good at Yahoo pool you are, everyone I have played said they were no good but really they are hustlers! LOL *


----------



## kaneda (Aug 30, 2005)

I play it quite a bit kyektulu. I play under southern_soul333, im normally in the social rooms or the beginners rooms in the UK and ireland areas  I go through stages when im quite good and when im total pants  If you see me give me a hola


----------

